# clean fish after night trip or wait till morning?



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about a night trip for specs and I'm wondering if it's ok to keep them in a cooler until morning then clean. The skeeters are baaaad in my area so I'm not sure I want to be outside cleaning. I guess I can do it inside. Not sure what's best. Any recommendations?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

as long as you got the fish surrounded by ice they can stay like that for a couple days... IMO it makes them easier to clean if they've been on ice for a while because it really firms up the meat on the fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just gut them first


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

MrFish49 said:


> Just gut them first



I would say do this if you were on a keep them on ice for like 5 days or so but I don't think it's necessary for 1-3 days on ice... When we run chandeleur trips we keep fish on ice from Friday-Sunday whole and have no problems as long as the fish have plenty of ice...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Key to it is not just icing them, but creating a slush with some water. The fish can be completely submerged and they will quickly come to near freezing temps. Your fish will be fine overnight.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I just stop by one of the 24 hour ice vendors and for $ 1.50 I can pack them in ice.
And what the other fellow said about packing them in ice firms the meat and easier to clean. I then put the filets in a metal strainer and use the top section of ice (clean ice) to keep them cold till I put them up.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

They'll be on ice for around 8 hours worst case. Thanks everyone!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

MrFish49 said:


> Just gut them first


I agree. Though I prefer to gut fish within an hour of catching them.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Gut em, ice em, clean em tomorrow.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Always gut fish that eat fish when you catch them. The stomach acids start migrating out as soon as the fish dies. And never leave fish in standing water. Drain the water out and keep covered with ice. Fish will last for over a week like that. Trigger,flounder and sheephead are not required to be gutted because of the contents and stomach size.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the great info guys. just gutting will make the trip easier.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

in 15 or more years of night fishing, I have never once cleaned the fish that night. Just refresh the ice on them and do it in the morning. I don't even gut them and I have never had 1 issue with them. They will be fine just make sure you refresh the ice before you go to bed.


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Right on point, gut them. I procure fish from all coasts, some gutted, some not. The clarity of the flesh gets swollen, and the bloodline will spread. Also if you could not cover them with ice, instead lay them atop...(upright) as they swim, the muscle tissue will remain intact and the filet will stay much more firm. Credit: chef Thomas Keller of the French laundry


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

BullBoxer said:


> in 15 or more years of night fishing, I have never once cleaned the fish that night. Just refresh the ice on them and do it in the morning. I don't even gut them and I have never had 1 issue with them. They will be fine just make sure you refresh the ice before you go to bed.


Great but not recommended. In fact a commercial fishing boat can be ticketted for not gutting the fish that require it. That fact should answer weather or not to gut. No regulation on gutting for recreational because of the short trips. It just keeps the fish fresher no matter how long the trip. And it's a lot easier to dispose of the guts at sea and feeds the seagulls.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I wait until the next morning to clean mine, as others say just make sure adequate ice. Also a good idea to put something hefty on top of your ice chest. I've had more than one occasion where Otters or Racoons have R-U-N-N-O-F-T with my fish!


----------

